
CheXpert/MIMIC-CXR datasets: ~600,000 labeled chest X-rays from Stanford and MIT - kondrich
https://stanfordmlgroup.github.io/competitions/chexpert/
======
crb002
Massive HIPPA breach or all 600k signed release?

